# General Liability insurance program is now available and expanded!!



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Due to popular demand, our GL insurance program for snow removal contractors is back and better than ever. We have expanded and are now serving contractors in NY (sorry no 5 boros/NYC), NJ, PA, CT, NH, DE and VT. Low rates (up to 40% less than other carriers we have reviewed), "A" rated insurance carriers, fast quotes, same day certificates, and knowledgeable advice from an expert with 27 years experience working with snow removal contractors. We also have great policies for landscapers, hardscape contractors, and paving contractors. Contact Ben Palmeri at Archer A. Asssociates Insurance for more information at 516-233-3515 or [email protected] and feel free to start a discussion here. Sorry, guys, sticky threads are no longer available on the site. 
Ben/Insurance


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this something my agent would be aware of or is this just through your office?


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Fred, while the insurance carriers in our program do offer coverage through other insurance professionals, we have negotiated better terms and pricing.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

What is a certificate of insurance? Lot's of folks are asking me about certificates lately, so I thought I would post something here. As an insurance agency, we get at least 25 requests each day for "certificates" but most folks don't know what they are or why they are used. Certificates of insurance or "COI"s are usually a two page computer generated document (called "ACORD 25") that provides a basic summary of all of your business insurance coverage to a specific customer of yours. Your customer wants to make sure that you have insurance and their name and address is listed on the bottom of the COI and in the event of a material change or cancellation of your insurance, your customer gets notified. With some of our larger clients that require extremely broad insurance, these COI's get complex so it's very important that you partner with an independent insurance agent that is familiar with contractor's/construction insurance. 
Ben/Insurance
[email protected]


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

What type of insurance broker should I call to get my snow plow insurance? This comes up all the time. Your best resource for snow removal insurance is a larger independent insurance agent that does a lot of construction insurance. We will have the knowledge, staff, and access to the insurance marketplace to secure your insurance at the best price. A "direct" or captive agent/carrier will only be able to sell you one carrier's products. That's a disservice to you. You should also consider working with only one or two IA's as you don't want multiple applications going to the same carrier as they will likely have conflicting information which might scare an underwriter into a declination.
Ben/Insurance
516-233-3515 [email protected]


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Truck insurance VS General Liability Insurance. What's the difference?
If you damage something or hurt someone with your truck while you are plowing, your truck insurance policy will respond (assuming you have a commercial auto policy). After you have left the job site and someone slips and falls and sues you, your General Liability (GL) policy would respond (again, assuming that you have the correct insurance). 
Ben/Insurance 
516-233-3515
[email protected]


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ben/Insurance said:


> Truck insurance VS General Liability Insurance. What's the difference?
> If you damage something or hurt someone with your truck while you are plowing, your truck insurance policy will respond (assuming you have a commercial auto policy). After you have left the job site and someone slips and falls and sues you, your General Liability (GL) policy would respond (again, assuming that you have the correct insurance).
> Ben/Insurance
> 516-233-3515
> [email protected]


Ben,

Is it typical that contractors have (2) separate insurance polices between their GL and trucks?

I guess I don't see why not, all of my insurance has just always been wrapped up in one wonderful payment. :terribletowel:

My WC has been carried threw a different company years ago when we did not have a NCCI rating and we were stuck in the pool, but GL and auto always went hand and hand.

Different areas to different things or what?


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Phildilly, in order to be properly insured, you need a commercial auto ins policy for your truck(s) and a GL policy for your operations. They can be with the same carrier or split up but it's usually best to have them
With the same carrier, same ins agent. Try to get the WC from the same carrier too. Buying bulk usually helps with getting better pricing and terms. Hope that helps. 
Ben/Insurance


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

:laughing::laughing::laugh::laugh: He said Phildilly. My commercial auto is separate from my GL policy. Same broker, auto, GL, and WC are all different companies. Broker shops best deal for the coverage I need.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ben/Insurance said:


> Phildilly, in order to be properly insured, you need a commercial auto ins policy for your truck(s) and a GL policy for your operations. They can be with the same carrier or split up but it's usually best to have them
> With the same carrier, same ins agent. Try to get the WC from the same carrier too. Buying bulk usually helps with getting better pricing and terms. Hope that helps.
> Ben/Insurance


No, I get that bud,

My GL, Auto, All Umbrellas, and WC are all with the same carrier.

Auto and GL is one policy number

Each Umbrella is it's own policy number

WC is yet another policy number.

I am referring to this.


Ben/Insurance said:


> Truck insurance VS General Liability Insurance. What's the difference?
> If you damage something or hurt someone with your truck while you are plowing, your truck insurance policy will respond (assuming you have a commercial auto policy). After you have left the job site and someone slips and falls and sues you, your General Liability (GL) policy would respond (again, assuming that you have the correct insurance).
> Ben/Insurance
> 516-233-3515
> [email protected]


I was asking is this common that you have a separate auto policy from your GL? I have just never heard of that for a Corp. I have always had a single policy that covers GL and Auto in the same policy, not two separate polices. Think of it a bundling...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> :laughing::laughing::laugh::laugh: He said Phildilly. My commercial auto is separate from my GL policy. Same broker, auto, GL, and WC are all different companies. Broker shops best deal for the coverage I need.


Yeah, I did that broker thing... that was when I was in the WC pool still.

Once I got out of that pool, the company that I am with now has all of it, killed my broker on cost... kinda shocking, but saved me thousands annually.

Phildilly... I like that one... new to me, but I like it.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yeah, I did that broker thing... that was when I was in the WC pool still.
> 
> Once I got out of that pool, the company that I am with now has all of it, killed my broker on cost... kinda shocking, but saved me thousands annually.
> 
> Phildilly... I like that one... new to me, but I like it.


We will see. I think I can finally get out of the pool next renewal for WC. If so I should be able to save a bunch of money.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> We will see. I think I can finally get out of the pool next renewal for WC. If so I should be able to save a bunch of money.


Being out of the pool will help in it's self, but...

Not sure if AZ has it, but I know that there are a handful of states that have a NCCI contractors credit that you can get annually if you have Risk Mod of under 1.05, fit the right contracting code, and pay your guys too much per hour like I do.

It is worth looking into as I get like 20 or 30% each year back on what I pay on my WC policy.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Being out of the pool will help in it's self, but...
> 
> Not sure if AZ has it, but I know that there are a handful of states that have a NCCI contractors credit that you can get annually if you have Risk Mod of under 1.05, fit the right contracting code, and pay your guys too much per hour like I do.
> 
> It is worth looking into as I get like 20 or 30% each year back on what I pay on my WC policy.


Ok thanks for the info. I'll check into it and see what I can find out.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Phil, in 32 years as an ins broker, I have never seen two separate and distinct policies share one policy number. Each policy always has a completely different number. Not sure why you would have multiple umbrellas. But then again, I am mainly working in NY, NJ areas so things might be different in other states. Sorry I messed up your name.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ben/Insurance said:


> Phil, in 32 years as an ins broker, I have never seen two separate and distinct policies share one policy number. Each policy always has a completely different number. Not sure why you would have multiple umbrellas. But then again, I am mainly working in NY, NJ areas so things might be different in other states. Sorry I messed up your name.


Take a look. Here is one of my COI's.

GL and Auto... same number, same policy.

As for the Umbrellas, the company carries a 5 mil, one number. As a shareholder in the S-corp, I carry a different policy number to protect myself even more from the Corp.

Also, we also have had to add additional blanket umbrellas that are job specific as a policy written to that job only, so some of the COI's go out with yet an additional blanket policy just pertaining to that job.

And don't worry about the name... I have been called worse...


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow. I've never seen that. Insurance companies here use separate policy numbers for each policy. Job specific umbrellas are very difficult if not impossible to get here on smaller accounts (under $200K in premium).
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ben/Insurance said:


> Wow. I've never seen that. Insurance companies here use separate policy numbers for each policy. Job specific umbrellas are very difficult if not impossible to get here on smaller accounts (under $200K in premium).
> Ben/Insurance


Ok, so it is geographic related. Makes sense why I have never seen them as 2 separate policies. Thumbs Up

That was what I was wondering. So here is an example where I question how a truck only vs GL only policy works?

So you are throwing salt at a box store, a 3/4" limestone rock ends up in your v box spreader... just as you pass the front windows of the store, the rock comes out of the spinner on the truck and not only shatters the front window of the store, but it lands all over a nice lady in a rascal scooter cutting her.

How does that get picked up as the damage was done by the Auto but it was done preforming services that the GL would be covering if you have 2 separate policies.

OR... you have trucks and skid loaders on the same lot, a car get side swiped by some type of plow or push box, but no cameras on lot, no witnesses, employees all say it was not them. Does the Auto take the hit of the GL? Loaders would be GL, Trucks would be Auto?

Just seems that this would be a conflict if you have separate policies? No?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ben/Insurance said:


> Job specific umbrellas are very difficult if not impossible to get here on smaller accounts (under $200K in premium).
> Ben/Insurance


The additional per job policy is common here with work in Hospitals. The GC will require an additional blanket coverage as patient health is at risk. I have found it to be cheaper to just get a job specific policy if I only need to carry it for that project that bumping my general umbrella up for the couple years that I have to carry for the duration of the project and the year warranty period after. We see it more often when we are working on Medical Gas systems than anything.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

No conflict. But a lot easier for your carrier's claim department. If I think it's a truck ins claim, we report to the commercial auto carrier. If I think it's a GL claim, we report to GL carrier. It's on me as your agent to know which carrier to report the first notice of claim to. Another reason why it's really important to have a good insurance agent/broker. Another good reason why it's nice to have all of your insurance written with the same carrier.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ben/Insurance said:


> No conflict. But a lot easier for your carrier's claim department. If I think it's a truck ins claim, we report to the commercial auto carrier. If I think it's a GL claim, we report to GL carrier. It's on me as your agent to know which carrier to report the first notice of claim to. Another reason why it's really important to have a good insurance agent/broker. Another good reason why it's nice to have all of your insurance written with the same carrier.
> Ben/Insurance


Right on... just wondering how that all works.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Many clients are asking me what a "minimum premium" is and how it relates to snow removal GL insurance. Happy to explain it here to everyone. A minimum premium is the smallest amount of money the insurance company will accept to provide the insurance. With respect to snow removal, the actual "published" rates are really pretty low and most insurers don't think they can make a profit at that rate, so in order for them to take on the risk, they charge what they think is a fair price...a minimum premium. MP's vary greatly from carrier to carrier so it's always best to engage the services of a licensed independent insurance agent that specializes in the excess and surplus lines insurance marketplace.
Ben/Insurance
[email protected]
516-233-3515


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Just a reminder to everyone not to plow with your personally insured vehicles. I just got a call from a personal insurance client that put a plow (that was much wider then the truck) on his personally insured Jeep Wrangler this weekend to make some extra money. He heavily damaged 4 parked cars, a mail truck and a free standing US mail box while plowing. His personal auto insurance policy will not cover it. Not a pleasant conversation. If you are plowing snow, make sure you get a commercial auto insurance policy. 
Ben/Insurance


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ben/Insurance said:


> Just a reminder to everyone not to plow with your personally insured vehicles. I just got a call from a personal insurance client that put a plow (that was much wider then the truck) on his personally insured Jeep Wrangler this weekend to make some extra money. He heavily damaged 4 parked cars, a mail truck and a free standing US mail box while plowing. His personal auto insurance policy will not cover it. Not a pleasant conversation. If you are plowing snow, make sure you get a commercial auto insurance policy.
> Ben/Insurance


It's pretty unbelievable that people can't figure this out. It only takes a little common sense. Now instead of being out an extra grand a year for the commercial auto and a deductible I'm guessing that he's looking at a bill of several hundred thousand dollars.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Insurance - customer service
Service should be one of your primary concerns when choosing your insurance agent. Most people just buy insurance from the cheapest source and don't realize the importance in having a trusted advocate to help advise them. We work for YOU, not the insurance companies we represent and have the ability to analyze insurance policies from many carriers and provide you with the best value. Oh, and we charge you nothing for our services. The big "directs" only give you a cookie cutter policy and only their price. Wouldn't is be nice to have all of your insurance handled by one agency who you know on a first name basis...that you trust and who appreciates and works hard for your business? If you're not already a client of Archer Associates, isn't it about time?
Ben/Your Trusted Choice insurance agent
516-233-3515 [email protected]


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ben/Insurance said:


> Just a reminder to everyone not to plow with your personally insured vehicles. I just got a call from a personal insurance client that put a plow (that was much wider then the truck) on his personally insured Jeep Wrangler this weekend to make some extra money. He heavily damaged 4 parked cars, a mail truck and a free standing US mail box while plowing. His personal auto insurance policy will not cover it. Not a pleasant conversation. If you are plowing snow, make sure you get a commercial auto insurance policy.
> Ben/Insurance


I have a question for you on this one.

I have a plow on my personally insured truck. I use it to plow my drive, my parents drive, my business office/shop, and a few of my employees drives that live in the same local area on my way to my shop.

What is the stand point from an insurance agent if you are not CHARGING to do any of the work that you are doing. If you hit somthing, but you are not for hire. What is your take?


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi. Your personal auto policy excludes "business pursuits" and by definition you need to be getting paid for your service in one form or another. If you are not getting paid for your service (or bartering etc) then your personal auto policy will respond if you hurt someone or damage someone's property. The policy may be different in Il (I'm an NY/NJ/PA guy) so best to get your agent's advice on it. 
Ben/Trusted Choice insurance agent


----------



## Joneill (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello, I'm thinking of starting a small snow plowing business, possibly looking to get a couple commercial accounts, what's a rough number to expect to pay for insurance? Thanks Jamie


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Rough figures here...

Between $1 and $100,000,000 

Sorry, couldn't resist. :laugh:

Someone in New York will be able to give an idea. Every area is so different.


----------



## Joneill (Apr 12, 2014)

I spoke with Ben about insurance pricing today, very helpful and informative. Thanks for your time Ben. Jamie


----------

